# Hi fat lo carb versus no added fat high carb? Which is most effective for health and Weightloss



## Brendabrenda (Jul 28, 2021)

Which diet is better for type 2? I’m looking at reversing type 2 and weight loss

Low carb high fat or
no added fat high carb? (McDonnell diet)
Thank you


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 28, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.
If you read around the posts on here you will quickly find that it is carbohydrates that are the problem that diabetics have so a diet that is high carb would be NOT a good idea.
For Type 2 diabetics limiting the amount of carbohydrate is vital in enabling them to keep blood glucose levels low. As far as fat is concerned most people regard it as just not low fat rather than high fat as being a sensible option.
Have a look at the learning zone for more explanation of the role of carbs in managing the condition.


----------

